# Is buying a gray market D5200 a bad idea?



## onelovelyzee (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

After countless hours of reading through the forums and multiple trips to Best Buy, I've decided to go through with buying a D5200. I saw an eBay store with excellent feedback selling a brand new gray market d5200 for $500 (body only) with a 1 year warranty from them.

What is your take on gray market? Is it a bad idea?

Also, I saw a manufacturer refurbish D5200 w/ kit lens for $530 w/ a Nikon 90 day warranty. Are Nikon refurbished cameras going to be as good as being a brand new one? Do refurbished units look brand new or do they typically have scratches/damages? Are refurbs not a good idea to buy?


I'm just weighing out my options to see if I should just pay the extra money and buy a brand new one from Best Buy.


Thanks!


----------



## NedM (Dec 31, 2013)

Take into consideration of what you'll be using your DSLR for.
Or are you on a budget and just looking to invest into your first DSLR?

Honestly, buying secondhand isn't a bad idea and it saves you money!
Since you're buying from eBay you're also protected by their policies.
So don't worry about buying a camera and expecting to receive just the manuals.

Refurbished only means the product was sent back to the manufacturer, cleaned and repaired of any defects known at the moment.
Refurbs, are ideal because you are backed by the company and it's warranty.

Ultimately, it's a matter if you want a new or used DSLR.


----------



## onelovelyzee (Dec 31, 2013)

NedM said:


> Take into consideration of what you'll be using your DSLR for.
> Or are you on a budget and just looking to invest into your first DSLR?
> 
> Honestly, buying secondhand isn't a bad idea and it saves you money!
> ...



Thanks for your reply. I don't mind buying new but I figured if I get refurb or grey market then I could use the money saved to grab another lens.


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

Nothing wrong with it as long as you understand that you are getting an item that will have no manufacturer warranty because it was not made to be sold here.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

onelovelyzee said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> > Take into consideration of what you'll be using your DSLR for.
> ...



Most of my equipment is used - my camera body, all of my lenses, even the bag - I do have some stuff that I bought new but the majority of my kit is used.  Haven't had any problems so far and I've saved a ton of money going used, if your careful in reading the description on Ebay and deal with folks with a decent level of feedback and good ratings then you usually won't have a problem.  For those considering going with used though I do have once piece of advice for ebay transactions, make sure that everything you need to know is described in the description and if not ask the seller before you bid.  So for example of the description doesn't mention the condition of the LCD screen, for example, make sure you get the seller to specify whether or not there are no scratches, etc before you place your bid.

Most sellers with 100+ feedback are usually pretty good about noting any defects in the description but it's always better safe than sorry when buying used.  So far though I've gotten some really great deals going used - so it's worked well for me.


----------



## TheLost (Dec 31, 2013)

I would buy refurbished over grey market...  Most companies (Nikon included.. i believe) won't repair grey market items.   So after your one year 'warranty' if you ever want to send it to Nikon your SOL.

 I had a grey market Nikon 28-200g years ago that needed repair, Nikon USA wouldn't work on it.  

IMHO...  i'd rather have a Nikon refurbished D5200 for ~$540 vs. a $500 grey market.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

TheLost said:


> I would buy refurbished over grey market...  Most companies (Nikon included.. i believe) won't repair grey market items.   So after your one year 'warranty' if you ever want to send it to Nikon your SOL.
> 
> I had a grey market Nikon 28-200g years ago that needed repair, Nikon USA wouldn't work on it.
> 
> IMHO...  i'd rather have a Nikon refurbished D5200 for ~$540 vs. a $500 grey market.



I think adorama is selling one right now with the 18-55 kit lens for $599.   Body only I think was in the $540 range.


----------



## FrankRoberts (Jan 1, 2014)

I used to buy grey market a lot from B&H, but usually only manual focus Nikkors.  Figured they were unlikely to need warranty work-- and I was right.  However, autofocus lenses and complicated camera bodies are a different animal and, for these, I would want the Nikon warranty and the option of post-warranty period Nikon service.  Buy new or a used Nikon USA product.


----------



## hardingaling (Jan 8, 2014)

Buy used gear, all of my stuff is used, prime lens, macro and D90 body, you save a lot of money buying used like new


----------



## Weenie (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree.  US Refurbished is definitely better than grey market.  In my experience, most warranty repairs occur within the first 30 days of owning the equipment.  It would be horrible to pay $500 for grey market and then pay another $400 to have repairs.  At that point, might as well have purchased a D7100!


----------



## Virgil (Jan 19, 2014)

I buy lots of refurbished gear from Adorama. Everything i buy looks brand new, plus, u get a 30 day, no questions asked, refund or exchange warranty...after that 30 day period the nikon warranty kicks in..


----------



## KmH (Jan 19, 2014)

When it comes to gray market gear, factor in who the seller is.

U.S. & Grey Market Products | B&H Photo Video

Nikon USA Service does not work on non-USA serial numbered gear - not even for pay.
I do not think the same applies to Canon or other camera maker gear.

However, B&H has the same gray market qualifier for imported Canon gear which may only apply to warranty work performed by Canon USA Service.


----------

